# Rossi 357 revolver



## Klondike (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone own any of these?

Can't justify a S&W and the GP 100 at $550 is $250 more than the Rossi.

Like the Ruger but struggling to justify that it is that much better than the Rossi


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 30, 2014)

I have one... hadn't put into "service" yet.  Update later maybe.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't really heard anything bad about them other than a few quality control issues since Taurus took over. They go 'bang' every time. For the money, I don't think you can go wrong. 
Especially if this is gonna be a truck gun.


----------



## Corey (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a Rossi 38 and it has never let me down, not much 
differance.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 1, 2015)

*shallow rifling*

I had a Rossi  stainless steel 6-shot .357 magnum that looked a lot like a S&W model 686.
It was one of the best revolvers I ever owned; I eventually sold it to a friend who wanted her first handgun (her first firearm).

My gun had a rather short barrel, about 2.5" but also the rifling was very shallow. And yes, a couple of times I set to work scrubbing it like crazy with Hoppe's #9 and Shooter's Choice solvent and bronze bore brushes. THe bore was not leaded-up. It was just shallow lands and grooves.

This meant that most jacketed loads has problems keeping tight groups.  Oh sure, it was fine for MY PURPOSES, which was self-defense at home and in the vehicle when traveling.  I could keep all my hits on a paper plate at 50 feet with the worst ammo. 

But as a hunting handgun, it would not have been accurate enough. I doubt that even with a 6" or 8" barrel it would hold a tight enough group to suit me as a big-game hunting pistol, although maybe with cast lead bullets it might be accurate enough.

Your mileage may vary. My gun was built 20 years ago. I'm sure they've replaced the cutting tools and have a whole new crew at the Rossi factory now.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bout like the difference between a savage 110 and a top of the line high dollar gun. both shoot and shoot very well and there is only a nickels worth of difference between grouping pattern not enough to justify the price differences. To each his own but I can buy enough ammo to last me for years to come and be able to enjoy shooting the firearm for the difference in the prices of high end guns. If your budget allows buy a high end gun if it doesn't then buy a nice weapon you can afford and enjoy the investment, by the way are you buying it to shoot or to look pretty? Or for someone elses satisfaction about the quality?


----------



## Klondike (Jan 5, 2015)

I have little pride.  If it goes bang and shoots well then it works for me.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 9, 2015)

Klondike said:


> Anyone own any of these?
> 
> Can't justify a S&W and the GP 100 at $550 is $250 more than the Rossi.
> 
> Like the Ruger but struggling to justify that it is that much better than the Rossi



I have heard good things about Rossi revolvers,
have not shot any of the revolvers.
Have shot a few of the single shot shotguns and
change-overs, if that's what they are called.
.410 bore/ .22lr comes to mind..

Anyhoooo, I have a GP100 6" blue and it is a GREAT gun.
Think I would try to scrape up some x-tra money
if you can.

Mine is 6" just to hunt. GP-1611 blue to be exact.
I carry a semi-auto for two legged critters.

A shorter GP-100 would make a good carry weapon IMO..

And... The .357 is a PROVEN man stopper and in
the "Strasbourg Tests" was the winner even over
a .44 Mag. for "animals" with similar weight, mass, 
lung/heart capacity as the adverage 160+ pound human.

Something like 97% DRT.

Stands to reason, 160 + pound deer size animal would
not be a problem.

Just don't buy more than you can stand. 
That will make you want to baby it (most folks) and that's not good.

I'm sure the Rossi will serve you well.
Just think about it this way..
Ruger is 100% American made and they stand by the products they sell. 

It will last you a lifetime and your heirs too..

They are great products. 

Next, would be a TAURUS Hunter or Tracker series..
I have shot quiet a few of them. Bad to the bone for the money.


----------



## Klondike (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for the great thoughts everyone.  So instead of the 357 Rossi I went out and bought a Ruger Blackhawk 5.5" barrel in 45 ACP and 45 Long Colt (two cylinders with the model).  Gun is a shooter and the 45ACP cylinder allows for cheap practice.  The +P loads are more than enough for a whitetail deer 50 yards and in.

I do think the Rossi 357 is a purchase I will make in the future


----------



## Big7 (Jan 10, 2015)

Klondike said:


> Thank you for the great thoughts everyone.  So instead of the 357 Rossi I went out and bought a Ruger Blackhawk 5.5" barrel in 45 ACP and 45 Long Colt (two cylinders with the model).  Gun is a shooter and the 45ACP cylinder allows for cheap practice.  The +P loads are more than enough for a whitetail deer 50 yards and in.
> 
> I do think the Rossi 357 is a purchase I will make in the future



Good deal.

In a Blackhawk, you can shoot some rough handloads
or something like Buffalo Bore for hunting
and just throw the .45 ACP cylinder away. 

At any rate, you won't be sorry you went with Ruger.


----------

